# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Karibu Africa Safari

## Africa

Hi!

I am planning a safari with two other people and we are students. We have been in touch with quite a few operators who have good reviews on trip advisor. However, the company giving us the best deal is: Karibu Africa Safaris. Has anyone heard of them or used them before?


I would really love to hear your views if you have.

Thanks!

----------


## jason

Here is a link of Karibu Africa Safari and you can get lots of information about your tour:
http://www.karibuafricasafaris.com/i...d=17&Itemid=41

----------


## TravelBug

thanks for the info. I'll make sure to check it out  :Smile:

----------


## hotellolanyc02

We went on opera in Botswana with Karibu many decades ago, before they enhanced into Tanzania. I can't talk about their function there, but we were very satisfied with them in Southern region African-american and Botswana. It was a "participatory" opera, which recommended we delivered our own camping tents and assisted prepare the foods. They were very structured, and realized how to cope with individuals as well as how to cope with creatures. 

New York City Hotel

----------


## Samsonov

It’s really great post.

----------


## yasvi

Karibu Africa Safaris. Karibu! The Swahili-word for welcome its guests and guarantee a hospitable and unforgettable stay in East Africa. Whether you go on a safari, climb Mount Kilimanjaro or laze on the white sandy beaches of Zanzibar …. Our people are waiting to give you a phenomenal holiday.Karibu Africa Safaris and I thought I'd share my experience. I see another poster had a question about Karibu in February with no responses, so I hope this helps anyone who's thinking of using them.

----------


## clarkhopps

Cape Town in South Africa should be your choice, if you want to enjoy African Safari with luxurious accommodation as well. Visit this link of the site: http://www.atlanticviewcapetown.com/, for more information.

----------


## davidsmith36

Karibu, is the Swahili word for welcome. This is correctly what Karibu Africa Safaris remains for  to welcome its visitors and certification a friendly and extraordinary remain in East Africa. Whether you go on a safari, climb Mount Kilimanjaro or laze on the white sandy shorelines We give both tailor made and standard visits furthermore go about as a specialist to numerous European travel associations. At our primary office in Arusha, Tanzania, an expert group ensures everything goes as arranged. Africa is uncommon, however requires an expert approach. We have a lot of ability available to us so you will get incredible esteem for cash. That is the reason we say, for every one of our representatives, Karibu!

----------


## steffidsouza46

Africa's diverse animal populations and is the setting for your future explorations and adventure with Karibu Safari.
Karibu Africa Safaris safari reviews and safari itneraries. Request a safari quote for Karibu Africa Safaris.

----------

